
Will Asia Rewrite Human History? - anthrocurious
https://www.sapiens.org/archaeology/early-human-migrations/
======
yesenadam
The popup after 10 seconds stopped me reading. But it was refreshingly
different at least..

"Are you a human interested in humans?" with the choices "YES, I LOVE HUMANS"
or "NO, I AM NOT A HUMAN".

I went with C. Back button. I don't like (presumably? no indication what
clicking Yes would get me into) subscription popups that stop me reading after
10 seconds on your site!

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
Disabling JS fixes all of that. Recommend you make a habit of it.

~~~
yesenadam
Gee dangus, I thought your (sibling) comment was both on-point and very funny,
I did my best to upvote, vouch etc but it was evidently a losing battle.

------
mirimir
For the most part, there's nothing surprising here. Because we know so little,
and searches for evidence have been driven by preconceptions, and outright
superstition.

This jumps out as the key observation :

> By contrast, Mina Weinstein-Evron, an archaeologist at Haifa University who
> co-discovered the Misliya Cave jawbone suspects that the recent findings are
> H. sapiens but agrees that the story of anatomically modern human dispersal
> is still far from clear. “We know nothing. We have a dot of evidence here
> and a dot of evidence there,” she says. “And then we use these big words
> like ‘migration’ and ‘dispersal.’ We talk as if they bought a ticket. But
> they didn’t know where they were going. For them it was probably not even a
> movement, maybe it was 10 kilometers per generation.”

~~~
WalterBright
Tens of thousands of people have literally walked across the US continent.
Ancient people walking across Eurasia doesn't seem that worthy of surprise, on
the contrary, it would seem surprising if they didn't.

~~~
krustyburger
I seem to recall it being called North America.

~~~
de_watcher
It's rewriting in progress.

------
remarkEon
The headline is going to be seen as a bit clickbaity, but imo the article is
worth the read.

It's interesting to consider that there were several migrations out of Africa
over some time period that's not really understood.

~~~
ryanmjacobs
Yeah, to be honest, without seeing your comment I was going to skip on this
article. I figured it was going to be an anti-China COVID article.
Nevertheless, happily surprised with the article's contents on anthropology

~~~
Hamuko
I figured it was just going to be an article about China. You don't really
need to have a COVID angle for combining "China" and "rewriting history".
Tiananmen Square anyone?

------
eridan2
Early modern humans had already left Africa and made their way as far north as
Greece 210,000 years ago
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1376-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1376-z)
[https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2019-07-11/modern-
humans...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2019-07-11/modern-humans-in-
eurasia-earlier/11296454)

